# Opinions Please



## Java (Jan 9, 2013)

I am making an afghan that was supposed to be for my 19 year old son, at home and at school. I wanted something nice that would last awhile, not too youthful. It is a surprise, he hasn't seen it.
Now my husband has announced he thinks it is too feminine looking!
I would appreciate other's opinions.
I am new here, I like to knit and think all the online stuff is great, my only problem is that I knit left-handed (thanks to my mother).

Thanks


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it is gender-neutral.


----------



## Java (Jan 9, 2013)

Me too. Thanks


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I think it is gender-neutral.


Me three.
Darker/Earth-tone colors can make a difference.
Though I do like the blue!
Perhaps cut off her head and then show him? :mrgreen:


----------



## Isla May (Nov 20, 2012)

The pattern is great but I personally would not give a 19 year old male somehing in your light blue colour unless it happens to be a favourite of his. Perhaps the colour in the picture or a darker blue or even brown. However, these are MY views and I am sure there will be folks who think your blue is ok.


----------



## Java (Jan 9, 2013)

I bought yarn online, did think it would be a little darker, but it does match is eyes


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is gender-neutral.
> ...


Love the way you think


----------



## Java (Jan 9, 2013)

Good idea!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

If it is machine washable yarn I don't think the lightness of the colour is much of an issue.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

The pattern is gender neutral. Maybe not so much the light blue color, unless it's a favorite shade of his.


----------



## Java (Jan 9, 2013)

It's not, but I'm sure I will be handling the washing anyway!


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

I think that is a really nice pattern and I think any one... male or female would love to have one.
I think your colour looks more of a blue grey so I think that should work well.
Don't worry about what hubby thinks ...you go for it girl.
I bet your hubby will want one when he see's how fantastic it is when finished lol


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree that there's nothing "feminine" about it, but is your husband the kind who would tease him about it, and, if so, is your son the kind who would be bothered by that? In that case, you might want to knit that for someone else and find a different pattern.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

I think a 19 year old boy would rather have the female model to keep him warm! lol. But if he can't have her, the blue afghan will work well.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Java said:


> I bought yarn online, did think it would be a little darker, but it does match is eyes


His eyes may be closed when he uses it.
I agree with others: the pattern is gender neutral but maybe not the color, and your son may prefer to have the model keep him warm.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

I think the pattern is very neutral but like most have said maybe not the colour.A darker more masculine colour


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I think its wonderful.
My son alway wanted black or gray, so a darker color choice might be better.


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Why not say to your son I purchased this yarn today what do you think of the colour.
You will then know then if he likes the colour or not.
Or you could take it a step further knit a pattern or two and then say to him.
I started this afghan today what do you think of it.
At least you would his feeling on it without spoiling the surprise.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> I think it is gender-neutral.


Agree


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

I think it looks lovely! The color is nice, too. I wouldn't worry about it. Unless he says something, I would just plan on giving it to him. I absolutely love that pattern!


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Katsch said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > Joy Marshall said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks fantastic,would suit either gender,the color is also suitable for male/female.Beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

I think the pattern is neutral. If the afghan was displayed on a chair or sofa, gender wouldn't be an issue. Nice design!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree with Judyb47 that your son would prefer the girl rather than the wrap. I love the pattern for a boy and I think the blue is alright for a boy. I think light blue is alright for a boy.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I think the pattern and colour are just great, and neutral. In fact I love the pattern, could you tell us where you found it please.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

What a lucky son! I would not hesitate to knit it in this lovely blueish colour. Can't wait to see the end product. Good luck, and may the yarn (force) be with you! Hannet


----------



## susyknit1 (Jan 10, 2013)

I love this pattern and colour. I'm sure you picked the colour because your son likes blue so I don't see a problem. Do you have a link to the pattern as I'd like to knit it.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Darker color, I think


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

hampshirerose said:


> Why not say to your son I purchased this yarn today what do you think of the colour.
> You will then know then if he likes the colour or not.
> ...


I agree with this abbreviated part - I think the pattern is as others have said 'gender neutral'


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I made my 20 year old grandson one in a dark gray tweed. He loved it.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree with most of the replies here, however only you and your dh know your son, his likes etc. If he is the caring sharing type (even though i think a darker colour would be better) i think he would like anything his mum puts time and effort into making just for him. If he is the sporty rugged type of guy i would certainly show him first and forget the surprise element.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think it's a beautiful pattern, suitable for anyone. I love the color.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

I think it is fine and the color is fine.


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

I think it's just fine! What a nice looking pattern. I think the light blue color is just fine also. Go for it!


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

If the colour is a pale grey or grey then it is fine. If the colour is pale blue I think a different colour. There are all the dark colours and if you want something lighter how about coffee shade or light coffee or some shade of beige.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I agree that the pattern is great. Guy or girl would like it. Howevere, the color might should be a little darker or a little more gray in it for a guy.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I, too, love the pattern and the blue is a very pretty color, but I personally think a young man his age would like a more "masculine" color. That will make a HUGE difference in the "gender" issue. But, you know your son best. If you think he will love that color, then go for it. I would probably do it in his team's colors if he is a sports fan.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I would ask him if he liked the color, you don't have to tell him what it is for. As for the pattern as others have stated it is gender neutral and I think that it will be great for him. My son is 35 and he prefers creams and light colors.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I like the pattern and color. I think your son will love it.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Ask him if he would wear a sweater in that colour. If not use the yarn for yourself and get him grey or brown or a tweed mix. I would make that afghan for myself, to heck with the men!
The pattern is really great and a link or source would be appreciated.


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

The color is not something I would give my son...he would think like your husband does. It is a pretty color but boys don't do pretty. Darker blue or greens or browns, yes, the baby blue, sorry my friend...


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Ditto on this. You'll know immediately if he likes the color. Great pattern for anyone. Oh those HUSBANDS!


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh, and could be get the pattern...thanks.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I think it's fine. Tell him the pattern could be like car radiator coils. LOL!!! Maybe he'll accept that. How can he call that too feminine??? He just wanted to cause trouble....typical man.
The pattern is beautiful. A real labor of love is what I say.


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

I love the pattern and the intricate work. He'll really appreciate it. I just gave my son an afgan. He loves it and wraps up in it every night to study or just have some down time. To me the color is beautiful and neutral. What an undertaking. It's a pattern I am no where near ready to tackle and a true gift of love and foresight in knowing what your son would like. I say go for it.


----------



## anneleprieur (Dec 3, 2011)

I think he will like it no matter what the colour it is , its not as if he will be wearing it , it will be on his cozy chair or on his bed 
Annie


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I really like the pattern and hope you will post it. However, the color for a young man is a bit off. Give it to your husband and make another in an earth-tone, burgandy, or rust color for your son. It's beautiful.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

There is nothing feminine about it. It is definitely gender neutral.


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

Let your son decide - different generations have different ideas


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

PERFECT! Both color and pattern. Sure he will love and appreciate it. I'd love the pattern myself.


----------



## Pigmini (Dec 5, 2012)

judyh47 said:


> I think a 19 year old boy would rather have the female model to keep him warm! lol. But if he can't have her, the blue afghan will work well.


My 20 year old son said exactly the same!! He also said he'd wear it and would I like to make him one at the same time as finishing off his blanket, 2 jumpers, 3 pairs socks, 5 pairs slipper boots, another pair 'boot toppers'....

He laughed at the reply he got!! LOL


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think it's appropriate. It doesn't look feminine to me.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Well Java,
Your husmand is "male". What he naturally focused on was the "woman"- not the afghan design.
I think the pattern is great but I agree that a darker color may be better for your son considering his age.
Hope you post the finished afghan.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Not lacey. Nice, bold lines. I think it is gender neutral, also.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Java said:


> I am making an afghan that was supposed to be for my 19 year old son, at home and at school. I wanted something nice that would last awhile, not too youthful. It is a surprise, he hasn't seen it.
> Now my husband has announced he thinks it is too feminine looking!
> I would appreciate other's opinions.
> I am new here, I like to knit and think all the online stuff is great, my only problem is that I knit left-handed (thanks to my mother).
> ...


I think a more "bolder" color for him..what colors does he normally wear?


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

If I am being very honest I think it would be better in a darker earth tone color. I absolutely love the light blue if I was choosing it for myself. I too am a left hand knitter as are many other on this sight ,so don't be shy to ask your questions.Someone is always out there to help you.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

The blue reminds me of denim,,,what 19yr old doesn't like denim,,,,the afghan maybe a little more masculine cable pattern. And if he's at school it will take a beating,,,so make sure it can be washed. Nice but will it survive 4 yrs.,,,maybe better keep it home.


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

I think it is perfectly fine. My son took an an afghan from home when he left for college in 2006 that I had made to match the colors in our RV. Off white, mauve and about the shade of blue. He still has it. :thumbup:


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Cant see a problem at all! Nice pattern too. Steph.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I think the pattern is great for your son but I would probably knit it in a heather grey.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I think the pattern reminds me of a rugby sweater. Nothing feminine about that. Isn't blue supposed to be for boys?


----------



## zanapg (Apr 5, 2011)

I think both the pattern and color are gender neutral!
Gone are the days when pink was for girls and blue for boys.
The yarn looks to be a heather, and I think ANY recipient would love it.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I think that it is a gender neutral pattern. I would go for it.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Asked my hubby he agrees with yours when I showed him


----------



## cbektas (Dec 11, 2012)

I also see it as gender neutral.


----------



## SKRUGER (Feb 24, 2012)

Your afghan is lovely, very gender neutral. 
FYI, I am a lefty knitter also. Looks like you solved many problems to do this work If you have any lefty questions, from one lefty to another, you can ask me in the forum or in a pm.


----------



## dotrob34 (Jun 24, 2012)

I think its gonna be beautiful. Light blue or whatever color, maybe your husband is like mine and is too quick to judge? We had a silimar issue come up over a tie blanket I was making for my son. When I gave it to him I told him if he preferred another color I would give the one I had made to his sister, lol he grabbed his blanket and told me no that one was his, I could make her another one. 
What I call the tie blanket are the two pieces of velor material that are cut along the sides and tied together. Lol I made my son's blanket out of 3 yards of material sine he is now 6' tall. I used a fish tank pattern on one side n a light blue on the other, needless to say that was 2 years ago and he still loves that blanket. It's the only throw he has that covers him from head to toe when he lays down to watch sports. Lol


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

If you're not sure, and it's a surprise, I'd go with a darker color. You don't want to put all that work in and have any doubts at all--you want to be sure he will love it!


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think your husband is looking at the model and not the afghan!!!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

What I call the tie blanket are the two pieces of velor material that are cut along the sides and tied together. Lol I made my son's blanket out of 3 yards of material sine he is now 6' tall. I used a fish tank pattern on one side n a light blue on the other, needless to say that was 2 years ago and he still loves that blanket. 

My girlfriend gifted me one at Christmas and I love it. She does hers with fleece. Mine has brown and deer on one side and powder blue on the other. Unbelievably warm!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

well I showed it to my two sons and asked if they would like one like it and if they would use it. Both said yes. Asked if they thought it to girly. No was both answers. So there both my son's are in their late 30's.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

What color does your hubby think it should be?


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I think this is great! Is it the color that your husband objects too!


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Gorgeous pattern and lovely color -- depending on the taste of your son! I think this would end up being a valuable and lifelong treasure, and I personally would not send something so nice away to school/college!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

It is perfect for a 19 year old son. It was made with love and that counts for a lot.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I find it gender neutral also and think the bold pattern is a wonderful choice. If you believe he will love it then go for it. If YOU have doubts and still have it only partial done, could you incorporate some darker blue/grey in the middle of it and use the remaining colors to make a matching pillow?


----------



## lyndash48 (Jan 10, 2013)

I love the pattern & do not find it to be "girlie". I am sure your son will treasure it. My son lives in Dallas & when he was visiting NY over the holidays we had a conversation about the next time I am viisiting him I would like him to help me in picking out yarn & a pattern so that I may make him an afghan. I have made hundreds over the years but never one for him. Could you post the link to your pattern or the source ??


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

I think the pretty girl would make most things look feminine, but when in doubt had a touch to it like sewing the team name or mascot in the center !
I think it will look completely different in another color.


----------



## susan skipp (Jul 7, 2012)

the pattern is lovely If I was knitting for my son I would choose a darker shade


----------



## Isla May (Nov 20, 2012)

Having read all the different answers it seems as if there will never be an agreement on colour so really it's back to you to decide and to what you think he will like. As was suggested, why not ask him and forget about it being a surprise. If you used your blue and he DIDN'T like it, imagine how upset you would be. However, if you give him the choice of colour, you will know he will love the end result.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not sure. I think the pattern is fine for either sex. But I'm not sure about the color. Perhaps a darker color could have been better, maybe brown,or a dark green. It's all a matter of opinion as you can see by all of these answers. Do whatever pleases you, after all you are the one making it.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

This is why I love this site with my morning coffee !!!!
The model or the afghan ??? I shall smile all day with this one. I hope he appreciates the effort and end result; 
I love the pattern and the yarn color.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

It will be fine - not feminine at all and the blue will not show lint and stuff like a darker color.


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

It's a good color, your husband is overthinking it.


----------



## skmcgee287 (Oct 27, 2012)

My sons would snatch that up in a heart beat. I think the pattern is awesome and I really like the color


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Judy27, I love your reply


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

IMHO, if the afghan wasn't wrapped around a young lady, this would be a non-issue! Lovely pattern, lovely yarn, if your son doesn't like it, I'll take it off your hands, LOL !!


----------



## skmcgee287 (Oct 27, 2012)

By the way they are 39 and 46 so if that helps with your decision. Their Great-granmother quilted and they know the value of having things homemade and really appreciate them but that pattern is not girly looking at all so think he'll like it


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

I think your husband is jealous and wants one of his own!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I think it is manly. Bold print and the color is manly. I say continue on. In fact I am making all afghans for Christmas this year and I am going to use this as one of them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I like this blanket and have considered making it also. Remind your husband this blanket is make to last and someday your son will likely get married and may even have a daughter to pass this on to. You are creating a family heirloom.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Could you give the source of the pattern since I said I am going to make one. LOL!!!!!! I thought you had the pattern listed. Sorry I do have a cold and it is getting to be. Does that excuse work??????? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I somewhat agree with your husband. To me the curvy lines in the pattern speak to the feminine while straight or geometric lines speak to the masculine. IMHO!

Should you decide NOT to give it to your son, I'll send you my address!


----------



## excalibur0136 (Sep 19, 2012)

Can you knit him up a model?? LOL!!! Ok, seriously.......its not for your hubby, its for your son! Um......i'm kinda weird, i know that you want it to be a surprise.......but i find that people kinda enjoy picking out what they want. How do you feel about asking him??


----------



## Java (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks, it's frustrating watching online video demo's!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Boys wear faded blue jeans, don't they. I think pattern and color are great. If you detect some discomfort from him when you give it to him, offer to make another and let him pick the color.


----------



## Java (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I think I will show him the yarn without saying what it is for and see what he thinks.
He does tend to wear lots of grays and black. When I made hat and scarf they had to be charcoal.
Pattern is free from Cascade yarn, not too hard since most rows are just ribbing which I can do watching TV.

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/C224_EcoQuiltCableBlanket.pdf


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's beautiful and if they don't want it.. I'll PM my address!!!!! My son would love it!!!!!!


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

i think the pattern is good, but not the color. you should pick a more masculine color. also, guys aren't as careful with stuff and that blue will show that it's dirty easier.


----------



## wendyarnold (Sep 23, 2011)

you have to consider the child who you are making it for. my son is as much of a man as you can get. he always has been, could not keep him inside or out of a puddle if i tried. however he adores pastels and flower prints. i turn him loose in my fabric stash to choose fabrics and he piles up pinks and blues and light greens. he would LOVE that afgahn in that color! he and my adored daughter in law live in utah and i only see them a few times a year. he gets so excited when i am coming to visit every one at work calls him a mama's boy-but ony if they have a big head start. so really what is too feminine? i sy follow your first thought and make it for him! i suspect he will adore it.


----------



## Java (Jan 9, 2013)

SKRUGER said:


> Your afghan is lovely, very gender neutral.
> FYI, I am a lefty knitter also. Looks like you solved many problems to do this work If you have any lefty questions, from one lefty to another, you can ask me in the forum or in a pm.


Thanks, it's frustrating watching online video demo's!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I think your husband sees feminine because a woman is modeling it. It's pretty neutral IMHO.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Java said:


> I am making an afghan that was supposed to be for my 19 year old son, at home and at school. I wanted something nice that would last awhile, not too youthful. It is a surprise, he hasn't seen it.
> Now my husband has announced he thinks it is too feminine looking!
> I would appreciate other's opinions.
> I am new here, I like to knit and think all the online stuff is great, my only problem is that I knit left-handed (thanks to my mother).
> ...


I think it's just fine & not at all feminine or masculine.


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

I do not see a problem with it the pattern is neutral as for the colour in this day and age boys wear all colours, my son's favourite colour is pink, he wanted pink curtains but was talked out of it when i asked him what would his friends say when they saw it so he settled on blue, by the way my son is all male


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I think its just fine , gender neutral and I think the color is just fine also , he will use it and think of his mom who made it for him !


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Java said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, I think I will show him the yarn without saying what it is for and see what he thinks.
> He does tend to wear lots of grays and black. When I made hat and scarf they had to be charcoal.
> Pattern is free from Cascade yarn, not too hard since most rows are just ribbing which I can do watching TV.
> 
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/C224_EcoQuiltCableBlanket.pdf


Thank you for the pattern. But am wondering what other yarn I could use other than the one that is suggested for the pattern. Any suggestions like maybe Caron 1 lb or simply soft. I love the pattern.


----------



## Orchidlady (Jul 9, 2012)

The pattern is beautiful and(I think) is perfectly acceptable for male or female. The color is also suitable for either as well. But that may be the rub. Your husband might be thinking back to when your son was much younger. Now he is a man and should have more "manly" colors, such as browns, gray and even black. Take your husband to the yarn store and give him a chance to choose a color. Be sure to look at some of the variegated skeins.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Just asked my 16 year old grandson for his opinion and he said he would be happy to have one knitted for him. He said it would be just the thing to wrap around himself when playing on his X-box in his cold bedroom. - I think I may have just shot myself in the foot


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

There is nothing overtly feminine that I can find in that afghan - it's lovely and definitely gender neutral.


----------



## MinnesotaNative (Nov 10, 2012)

Gorgious pattern. Please post the finished product with your son wrapped up in it.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I love it and my son would too! I personally think it is gender neutral but I think you son will love it, especially because his mom made it for him!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Tell hubby the blanket is supposed to remind your son of his mother - soft, curvey, and cool!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Bernadettebunty said:


> Just asked my 16 year old grandson for his opinion and he said he would be happy to have one knitted for him. He said it would be just the thing to wrap around himself when playing on his X-box in his cold bedroom. - I think I may have just shot myself in the foot


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

My son is 19 and he would like that a lot. I don't think its too feminine. I think with the color you chose it will be just fine. This is a real nice pattern. You say you are making it.. is it a fun knit.. I seem to be collecting many afghan patterns .. I'm just having a hard time picking one to do..


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

AND it is BLUE [boy's colour]


Joy Marshall said:


> I think it is gender-neutral.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

It looks very masculine to me.


----------



## Spiralspirit (Nov 15, 2012)

My hubby says its fine.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I think it is perfect for any sex. I have saved the pattern for later use. One thing I would suggest is that you make it at least one pattern repeat more if it is for a man. Seems a bit short at 56" for a man. My son also likes light colours and I get comments on it when I make him something in a light colour. You know best.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I think a guy would like this very much.

Hazel


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I don't think the pattern is feminine in the least--in fact, quite the opposite. If you or your husband is concerned, though, a switch to some earthy color will probably do the trick.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

This is a "one-afghan fits all". Love the pattern and the color....perfect.....any guy would love to have it.

Anna


----------



## Rocking in the Pines (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't know where you are but that color is Carolina Blue and it is considered very masculine here in NC. The pattern is beautiful.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I see nothing feminine about either the pattern or the color!


----------



## KPurlz (Dec 4, 2011)

It's perfectly fine according to my young adult sons ( I asked!)


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

It is an afghan in a beautiful pattern, neither feminine nor masculine. It would look great on a sofa or a chair too. Maybe your husband wants to keep it for himself?  You did a stunning job of knitting this afghan. Congratulations!


----------



## betty R (Jul 17, 2012)

There is nothing feminine about the pattern, But I would use a different color. prehaps one of the colors of his school.


----------



## Peggyd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,
I think it's a Beautiful pattern. Your husband might think it looks feminine because a female is modeling the Afghan.
Really, I think it could be for either male or female. The blue is a nice color.
Just have fun with it. 
Blessings,
Peggyd


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree with the comments above. I would however make it in a darker color.


----------



## susyknit1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Many thanks for the link and good luck with the project.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I think it is marvelous for anyone. I knit left handed too and love it!


----------



## Java (Jan 9, 2013)

The Eco yarn seems just a little tiny bit heavier than worsted weight so I don't think substitutes would be a problem, maybe go down a needle size.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I recently used yarn almost the exact same color to make a cowl form my best friend, a 30 yr old woman. You can see me modeling it in my picture. Its a little darker as my web cam stinks, but the colors are actually very close. You could ask him about the color without giving away the project... or have him pick out a color.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I just looked at the pattern, and the pictures with it. To me, it looks gender neutral. Actually more masculine than feminine. I think he will love it.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't see how a cable as strong-looking as this one could be considered feminine.

The blue is so close to neutral that it makes no difference. Is your husband perhaps a little bit insecure in his masculinity? How can a mild color--same as the sky at times--damage your son's inner security?

I shall always be grateful to my youngest son for the way he responded when he was about to go off to college the first time and we were looking through the linen closet for sheets for him to take (linens were not provided). I pushed aside the set of Bambi sheets that his sixth-grader sister had decided were too babyish for her. I said with a laugh, "I'm sure you don't want these in the dorm." He said, "Oh, I don't mind. Give them to me." So he took them and used them till they were transparent, only the synthetic threads remaining. He was then and is now as masculine as many male on earth. I still smile at the story.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

I personally think a nice colour for this for a boy would be a khaki green ( ie a dark green) :-D


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Java-You asked so here's my opinion. The design is very abstract and I think the afghan is quite gender neutral. The blue yarn is more of a pastel. Is this why your husband thinks it's too feminine? It's not. Denise


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't think it's feminine-looking. I like the blue color, too.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I think it could be used by either gender.It is a beautiful afghan.


----------



## anneleprieur (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

I make a lot of afghans. My guys always like an afghan with no holes...this meets that criteria. Also, the color is very masculine. I think your spousal unit has missed the mark...your sone will love it!!!


----------



## Mumgranny (May 12, 2012)

I'm also working on afghans for young men. I love the pattern (can you tell me the source?) But I would be hesitant about the light blue.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I think it is just wonderful. Great guy color and the pattern is gender-neutral IMHO. Go for it!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

neutral in my book



Java said:


> I am making an afghan that was supposed to be for my 19 year old son, at home and at school. I wanted something nice that would last awhile, not too youthful. It is a surprise, he hasn't seen it.
> Now my husband has announced he thinks it is too feminine looking!
> I would appreciate other's opinions.
> I am new here, I like to knit and think all the online stuff is great, my only problem is that I knit left-handed (thanks to my mother).
> ...


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Gosh- I don't see it as masculine or feminine! It makes me think of ocean waves (especially in blue!) I'd love to have the pattern if you could either send it- or the address where I can get it! Go for it!!!!!! He will love it forever, it's too classic to go out of "style."


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

moherlyle said:


> I think your husband is jealous and wants one of his own!


That is exactly what I think!!!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

The afghan is absolutely beautiful for either male or female!! The color is gender-neutral, as the other posters have said. I made a beanie hat for my grandson (age 20) away at school, and the next thing I knew, he posted a picture of himself wearing it on his Sigma Chi frat page on Facebook, along with my letter calling him "Sweet-pea" for all the world to see !! The comments from his frat brothers was unbelievably kind and supportive, so if your grandson loves his grams, he will love whatever you make for him, no matter what color! (Except maybe soft lilac or pink, LOL!)


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

I love the pattern care to share where you got it. I think the blue is lovely but a bit pale. The colour in the picture is a great boys/male colour


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

You say you knit left-handed. Are you concerned about the cables because you are a leftie and need to reverse them? 

If you want a truly gender neutral pattern, do a giant basket weave with a seed stitch boarder. It's reversible. I just follow a 4"x4" gauge for the yarn and go for it. Works every time and all the babies for whom I have made these blankets drag them around for ages. A more complicated version is to add moss squares in with the stockinette and purl squares. I use a graph for this version.

As for color, a heather blue is fine.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Definetly gender neutral pattern and color. The color is so very peaceful and serene. Ask your son for his opinion please. A gift of love and the color is truly quite nice. My son would like this too and he is 27.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I love the pattern. Is it on a website?


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful choice for a boy in my opinion,perhaps your husband is just very traditional (or in a bad mood and wanted to annoy you..lol) I crocheted a chunky cowl for my eldest 'boy' (33!) for Chrimbo which is predominantly blackcurrant colour with streaks of neon pink running through...he has barely taken it off since I gave it to him!...Or maybe that's because we are in UK and more European?.. Like many others have requested, a link to the pattern would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

I also agree with some of the others. A darker blue, grayish, olive, brown would be better than the light blue.


----------



## CindyD (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, wrapped around the lovely girl photo is the only reason it looks feminine. It is gorgeous but I hope his dorm room is kept neater than my 4 boys kept their rooms. Maybe you should wait and give it to him when he gets married! Cindy


----------



## Java (Jan 9, 2013)

I just hope dorm room is better than room at home but I doubt it.
I posted link to pattern on page 7.

Such a great response. I was reading to my husband (kinda like I told you so) but I think i have been tuned out now!
Thanks


----------



## Java (Jan 9, 2013)

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/C224_EcoQuiltCableBlanket.pdf[/quote]


----------



## CindyD (Jan 7, 2013)

One of my boys and his prep school roommate were quarantined by their house master until they cleaned their room.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Blue is a color picked years ago for boys, pink is for girls, chosen by the majority of people in the world. This is a beautiful male color - pastels are used for boys as long as it's a blue or blue derivitive. Green is used for both boys and girls, pink is definitely girlish.

Let your husband know that blue denotes boy and pink denotes girl, therefore, the color is masculine. He may not like blue, but that doesn't mean it's not masculine. The pattern is gender neutral, so I would knit it with joy and give it with relish! Your son'll love it - Mom made it, and when he finds out the girls swoon for a boy whose Mom can knit that well - well - he'll ask for another one knit by Mom! It's a chick magnet!!!


----------



## CindyD (Jan 7, 2013)

A teenage son walking a golden retriever puppy is a chick magnet


----------



## MaryMarie (Jul 28, 2012)

I love the afghan. I hope he does! ? ! ?


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

It really comes down to what would your son like in the way of pattern and color. Show him the pattern and color. He may or may not like it. If not maybe allow him to choose the pattern and color if that's possible. My opinion the pattern is neutral but for a man I would choose a darker primary color. It's no one to decide but that of your son.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree it is gender-neutral and the color would be one the males in my famiiy would like. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## gajh (Dec 21, 2012)

Tell your husband he's really limited. I'm a guy and don't see anything fem. except for the girl in the photo.
George


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Java said:


> I am making an afghan that was supposed to be for my 19 year old son, at home and at school. I wanted something nice that would last awhile, not too youthful. It is a surprise, he hasn't seen it.
> Now my husband has announced he thinks it is too feminine looking!
> I would appreciate other's opinions.
> I am new here, I like to knit and think all the online stuff is great, my only problem is that I knit left-handed (thanks to my mother).
> ...


looks gender nuetral to me --


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

CindyD said:


> A teenage son walking a golden retriever puppy is a chick magnet


So is a boy whose relative knits blankets for him. I made quilts for four of my grandsons - talk about chick magnets. I think they liked the quilts better than my grandsons! They always got a wonderful remark from the girls and you could see the girls' eyes light up when they talked about the blankets. These are boys in college, so I'm sure a high schooler would be even more appreciative. And, if you add a puppy - WOW!


----------



## Bonnie Camp (Jan 10, 2013)

I think it will be just fine. It is neutral. I am a knitter and a quilter and would use that color for my husband, grandson or sons-in-law. It might show the dirt a little more than a darker color, but I hope that he will care for it and is mature enough to appreciate your wonderful creation just for him.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

I personally like the blue-gray. Go for it! :-D


----------



## Chrisanna (Jan 1, 2013)

I think it is gender/neutral and that he will love it !! Especially because his Mum made it for him !!!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the colour. It looks very gender friendly and the pattern you have chosen is also gender friendly in my opinion. Enjoy the knitting and I think your son will be very happy with the end result.


----------



## babywares (Nov 20, 2012)

Hia I think it will be ok. Hes only saying it because he wants it for himself. Men r like that on times


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

i think it will be great


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I agree that there's nothing "feminine" about it, but is your husband the kind who would tease him about it, and, if so, is your son the kind who would be bothered by that? In that case, you might want to knit that for someone else and find a different pattern.


Good advice...pattern is not the problem as I see it..its the color of the yarn. I particularly like the denseness of the fabric in this pattern more than most open afgans...just my taste. Joan 8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I agree that there's nothing "feminine" about it, but is your husband the kind who would tease him about it, and, if so, is your son the kind who would be bothered by that? In that case, you might want to knit that for someone else and find a different pattern.


Good advice...pattern is not the problem as I see it..its the color of the yarn. I particularly like the denseness of the fabric in this pattern more than most more open fabrics I see knit as .
afghans...just my taste. Joan 8060


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

This would be my son's favorite blue and I don't think that pattern is girly in the least.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is gender-neutral.
> ...


Yeah, maybe he got "distracted"


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think he'll care if it matches his eye. I love it but I think a brown or tan would be better for a "guy."


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> I think it is gender-neutral.


Oh well, here's my 2 cents. I think your husband thinks it's feminine just because of the model wrapped in it. And I think the blue color is perfectly OK for a guy---didn't we all used to buy blue for our baby boys and pink for the girls? How about the blue chambrey work shirts just that shade? And how many light blue sport shirts have you ever seen? Perhaps others are thinking pastels are only for girls. NOT! Do the blue! :thumbup:


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

He would probably rather have the model instead of the afghan!


----------



## spinninggoddess (Jan 4, 2013)

judyh47 said:


> I think a 19 year old boy would rather have the female model to keep him warm! lol. But if he can't have her, the blue afghan will work well.


snorting and agreeing .........


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Looks fantastic,would suit either gender,the color is also suitable for male/female.Beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


agreed!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

The comment made about cutting off her head was hillarious and I agree. I think this would go for male or female. Nice pattern.


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

I think it's perfect! Go for it!!


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Your son will love it! It's very manly. You should be proud.


----------



## Java (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is link. I should get a commission!



Java said:


> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/C224_EcoQuiltCableBlanket.pdf


[/quote]


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Your afghan in the colour you have chosen is something I would give either of my 2 boys any time. In fact it is straight along the lines of something my second son, a police officer, would love to have.

Great choice, completely gender neutral but the pattern with the 'lovely' looking gal definitely fools the mind into thinking "feminine"


----------



## cfarris7 (Nov 16, 2012)

I thnk it's fine, after all it's an afghan, not something that he will be wearing.


----------



## francraft (Nov 8, 2012)

Why is knitting left handed a problem? I'm a new left hand knitter and I found I need to knit continual. Even my instructor said she thought it would be easier and she is right handed.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Java said:


> I am making an afghan that was supposed to be for my 19 year old son, at home and at school. I wanted something nice that would last awhile, not too youthful. It is a surprise, he hasn't seen it.
> Now my husband has announced he thinks it is too feminine looking!
> I would appreciate other's opinions.
> I am new here, I like to knit and think all the online stuff is great, my only problem is that I knit left-handed (thanks to my mother).
> ...


If he loves that color as much as I do it won't matter. Maybe it is the 'curviness' of the design that your DH thinks looks feminine.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I showed it to my 16 & 20 year old boys they both liked it, and the model!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't think that it is feminine. I would make it for my son. Nice colour too.


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

A great pattern - for either guy or gal.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Definitely NOT feminine! But, definitely gender neutral. I have 4 grandchildren in college now and will soon be sending 2 more...2 are boys, either one would love the uncomplicated cable pattern as well as the beautiful blue. It might be less apt to occasion a disparaging word from your husband if it had a stockinette square with a masculine-looking initial in a darker blue or the school colors. I can guess how reluctant you might be to continue this project without making some "adjustment." go with your sense about it and don't be unduly intimidated.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Very modern. Neutral. His future wife won't hate it and, really, that is important!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Huh, honestly what is feminine about that other than the model? A nice dusky blue and a strong pattern. Definately not feminine. That is a great combination for a young adult male. I'm wondering if your husband thinks anything other than black is a male color. I certainly would not do this for a female. Ignore him. Your son will be happy with it, after all it is meant to be used on his bed not worn out.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Java said:


> I am making an afghan that was supposed to be for my 19 year old son, at home and at school. I wanted something nice that would last awhile, not too youthful. It is a surprise, he hasn't seen it.
> Now my husband has announced he thinks it is too feminine looking!
> I would appreciate other's opinions.
> I am new here, I like to knit and think all the online stuff is great, my only problem is that I knit left-handed (thanks to my mother).
> ...


I agree, it's gender neutral. Would you mind telling where you found the pattern? I have been looking for a pattern to make for my Honey, and this would be perfect for him!
P.S. I love the color you chose, but blue is MY favorite color :lol:


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Blue= boy. Makes sense to me. Tack on some manly symbols: sport emblems, cars


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

:thumbup: The pattern is gorgeous. The color is fine by me. My husband has a sweater that color. The throw matches his eyes and will be a chick magnet!


----------



## Java (Jan 9, 2013)

Java said:


> Here is link. I should get a commission!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Java (Jan 9, 2013)

francraft said:


> Why is knitting left handed a problem? I'm a new left hand knitter and I found I need to knit continual. Even my instructor said she thought it would be easier and she is right handed.


Directions sometimes need to be reversed. Most online videos are mirror images


----------



## MATYCHY (Nov 26, 2012)

In my opinion, the only reason it looks feminine is because it is wrapped around a female model.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I think the pattern would be great for your son. That is really a nice pattern!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

guys now adays would like that but old men who might be a bit macho wouldn't. they have manpurses now


----------



## babywares (Nov 20, 2012)

Give it to him and let him judge only hebcan tell u if he likes it or not


----------



## Jeni (Mar 2, 2011)

Your husband has a gender problem you should have brought him with you when you purchased the yarn. What color does he think is masculine? Black or brown? how old fashioned can he be thankfully it's not Pink then he would have had a concern grow up your son will love anything you make that keeps him warm and it's made by "MOM" don't give it another thought


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I can't see anything effeminate about it.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is gender-neutral.
> ...


Exactly my sentiments too. The design is great and will be really quite masculine in camel, rust, terracotta etc


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

not at all i think he would love it & be just fine with the blanket!


----------



## wayasay (Jan 4, 2013)

Love the pattern, when my son was 19 he was always grabbing a blanket , this will be a favorite I'm sure


----------

